# Newbies say hello here !



## Tasha43x (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi im Tasha and am confused


----------



## wendyh (Apr 10, 2009)

HI Tasha

Welcome - why you so confused?


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi tasha

Welcome to DS, whats the confusion?


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 10, 2009)

welcome! xx


----------



## paris1066 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Hello*

I've just been diagnosed this week with type 2 and feeling a bit overwhelmed


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 11, 2009)

Heya!

Welcome! Don't be afraid to ask anything and pitch into any discussion!

Tom H


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 11, 2009)

hello and welcome.

diabetes can feel very daunting at first, but it does get easier in time. ive been type 1 for nearly 10years now and i still dont know and wouldnt think i know everything there is to know about diabetes. however if i can be of help then please do ask 

mike


----------



## Steff (Apr 11, 2009)

hi and welcome x


----------



## paris1066 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the welcome - much appreciated


----------



## kojack (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi Paris and welcome.


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 19, 2009)

Hiii

Don't worry i am not confused anymore but thanks anyway 

Tasha.x


----------



## bev (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Tasha,
just wondering when you were diagnosed and how old you are - there is another site that you may be interested in but not sure if its for newly diagnosed or 'old timers'! What insulin are you on and how is your control?Bev


----------



## Smile. (Apr 19, 2009)

Bev 

would you mind telling me that site please too?


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 19, 2009)

bev said:


> Hi Tasha,
> just wondering when you were diagnosed and how old you are - there is another site that you may be interested in but not sure if its for newly diagnosed or 'old timers'! What insulin are you on and how is your control?Bev



Hi Bev 

I was diagnosed on the 6th December 2008 and i am 14. I am on 4 injections a day novorapid with each meal and levemir at night and if i dont say so myself i do have very good control


----------



## bev (Apr 19, 2009)

Tasha43x said:


> Hi Bev
> 
> I was diagnosed on the 6th December 2008 and i am 14. I am on 4 injections a day novorapid with each meal and levemir at night and if i dont say so myself i do have very good control [/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 27, 2009)

bev said:


> Hi Tasha,
> Must have been a bummer for christmas? Have you had an hba1c yet? What was it if you dont mind me asking and what were you on diagnosis?Do you have good support around you? How do you get on with school etc? Have they been accommodating to you?  bev




Hi Bev

Yes it was a bit of a disappointment for me especially as it was only a few weeks away from christmas, but my family are really supportive and helped me. My dn's are also fantastic and the diabetes clinic is really good too. I havent had a hba1c yet but on diagnosis my blood sugars were 37 +. I had two days off school as i was admitted to hospital and then the day after one of my diabetic nurses came into school with me and mum and had a meeting with my head of year. So they all know what i require - like a place to do my injection, how to treat a hypo and stuff like that. By the way Bev what was that website you mentioned to me a few days ago?


----------



## ceara (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi paris1066 & Tasha43X - welcome.  I am a Type Two also.  These folk are great.  Just ask - no matter how silly you think it may be.  We are all together.

Ceara


----------



## ceara (Apr 27, 2009)

Tasha43X

I am a school principal.  You let me know if you have problems at school; and don't be afraid to speak with the principal - year heads are great but it is the boss you go to if you need help.

Ceara


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 27, 2009)

ceara said:


> Tasha43X
> 
> I am a school principal.  You let me know if you have problems at school; and don't be afraid to speak with the principal - year heads are great but it is the boss you go to if you need help.
> 
> Ceara



Hi Ceara

I don't think that i would go to my headtecher as she isnt exactly the easiest person to confront, as i am in an all girls grammar school so she keeps a bit of a stern face but at the moment everything is going ok at school, thanx for the advice by the way


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

Welcome Tasha And Paris :d:d


----------



## ceara (Apr 27, 2009)

Tasha43X

I worked as an inspector of schools for years (your OFSTED); have been a school principal for a longggg time; am a ministerial advisor on education; spoken at the European Parliament etc - if you can speak with me (or type) then you can speak with any stern faced principal.

In any case the stern face is usually a mask - we are really nice - honest.  If you have difficulty at school caused by your diabetes then let me know and it will be sorted.

Ceara


----------



## masanme (May 7, 2009)

Hi, I was diagnosed 3 years ago with type2 and it gets better as long as you are in control


----------

